# Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

I just got my NS s/c kit today and thought I'd throw some pics up. When I was shopping for mine, I didn't find that many pics of what it comes with so I thought maybe someone would be interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








the rest of the pics are on my site...
http://www.eegeek.net/jetta/charger/kit.htm 


_Modified by evandude at 4:33 PM 6-13-2005_


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (evandude)*

WOOT
those X's look SWEET
how much HP per X??


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (7thGear)*

hey, i was working on it. apparently my web host's servers are case sensitive, so dscf0067.jpg does not equal DSCF0067.JPG


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (evandude)*

nice!
i bet that computer chair can go 0-6 in 5 seconds now


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

no, the chair gets all the hoses and hardware, but the bed has the charger so it's much faster


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (evandude)*

i bet your GF would love that...

sorry these jokes just keep comming, the material is right there!!


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

nice man, let us know how the install goes!


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

sweet, I just realized neuspeed didn't send me a chip. not cool. looks like I'll be making some good old fashioned angry phone calls in the morning.


----------



## brokenarrow (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (evandude)*








<---for neuspeed's screw-up







<---because now I want one. Good luck w/ the install.


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (brokenarrow)*

Hey I have seriously considered this set up for my 01 golf 2.0 . 
How much was it all in all?
what are the power gains expected of this charger?
what are the typical problems we are seeing with this setup?
good luck with ur install man!


----------



## tanjetta98 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (sundog kid)*

do a before and after dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (tanjetta98)*

Today I'll see how neuspeed's customer service is. This weekend is my big chance to get it in (I've got help, a garage, and tools available to me) and it's their screwup, so they'd better pony up and overnight it so I have it by the weekend. I would hope it's in their best interests, considering if they treat me like crap, and I post that up here, then there's a chance that SOMEONE who was going to buy one might change their mind... and there goes $2 grand for them... so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll do overnight for me.
As for a dyno, well if I get the chip overnighted to me and install this weekend, then I won't have time to get a 'before' dyno, but perhaps I can get an 'after' dyno to compare to existing 2.slow dyno sheets...
I got the kit from NAmotorsports, for $1999.95 with free UPS ground... it gets drop shipped from Neuspeed, and the price is the same on the neuspeed website, so I imagine it probably doesnt matter which place you order from...


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (evandude)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just got off the phone with NA motorsports, they spoke with neuspeed and they're gonna overnight it to me. Looks like it should be in this weekend, barring any other unexpected problems


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (evandude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evandude* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just got off the phone with NA motorsports, they spoke with neuspeed and they're gonna overnight it to me. Looks like it should be in this weekend, barring any other unexpected problems










hey man document everything, u can make a DIY install writeup, 
PS how much did the kit run u ?


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

read 2 posts up... $1999.95 shipped UPS ground.
I plan to document things, in fact I just bought a 6.3 megapixel digital camera specifically to take pics of the install and the car.
bear in mind, that if you're looking for a DIY install, there is always the installation manual that neuspeed offers on their website, it includes good directions and full color pictures ;-) I can take pictures but I won't be writing instructions... except I'll probably comment on any steps that are challenging, etc. and provide whatever tips I can...


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

just installed mine 2 weeks ago, you shouldn't have any problems with it...it's pretty straight forward and the instructions that come with it are good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just make sure you keep track of which hoses go where when you are taking off your stock upper manifold


_Modified by HtotheZ at 9:37 AM 6-9-2005_


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_just make sure you keep track of which hoses go where when you are taking off your stock upper manifold

thanks for the tip, I'll make sure to take good pics of all the hoses and crap so I don't lose track of them.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evandude* »_
thanks for the tip, I'll make sure to take good pics of all the hoses and crap so I don't lose track of them.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i don't know if you got it with the 2.6" pulley, but that's what i would suggest running. i haven't tried it yet, but i'm running the 2.8" pulley for now and it's eh, people say the diff between the two is like night and day...well almost


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

I just got it with the 2.8". my car's bone stock right now... I figure I'll get it running with the 2.8" and maybe buy the 2.6" later, then I can always switch back if i have any issues.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

I got mine for $1,800 shipped I asked to apply for their credit card which they do not offer anymore but their ad said use the neuspeed credit card for an additional 10% off so I asked if they would honnor the 10% off on a cash purchase and they said yes.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_........I asked if they would honnor the 10% off on a cash purchase and they said yes.

holy crap !!
$1800 shipped u cant beat that, i know some people that spend more than that on just rims


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Yeah I remember reading about people doing that. Oh well, would have been nice. I originally ordered from NA motorsports thinking I'd get the order very soon since they're in CT, but then they informed me it gets drop shipped from neuspeed in CA anyway, but I was like "okay, whatever"
If I'd taken the time to stop and think, I would have ordered from NS directly and gotten the discount, but it was like 6 at night when I ordered (finally got my big check deposited) so i wanted to get the order in ASAP, and as it turns out, had I waited one more day I probably wouldnt' be seeing my chip till next week, so in that regard I guess it worked out a little.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

wow - for $1800 I'd probably buy one... of course I wouldn't leave it alone though!


----------



## Tbird 1.8+ (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

i wonder whom he spoke to
i tried calling and buying one today he wouldnt honor it


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (Tbird 1.8+)*

I've got about 3 grand sitting around... from an accident, and from *1 check* from graduation.








My grad party is tomorrow too... maybe when that is all said and done ill have another $1000. I really want to boost the 2.0 for some added fun... but my Dad the crazy ass mechanic, cars are for point A to point B, is quite indifferent about the situation http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (nfx)*

It was Matt and this was 2 months ago they had an ad in eurotuner with the statement in their ad you your neuspeed credit card to recieve an additional 10% off which is what I said to them"your ad stated an additional 10% off for the credit card but now you do not offer it but have an ad stating this".I posted about this when it happened and said to jump on the offer if people wanted to do it they have taken it out of their ad's probably because of me working the system lol.


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_It was Matt and this was 2 months ago they had an ad in eurotuner with the statement in their ad you your neuspeed credit card to recieve an additional 10% off which is what I said to them"your ad stated an additional 10% off for the credit card but now you do not offer it but have an ad stating this".I posted about this when it happened and said to jump on the offer if people wanted to do it they have taken it out of their ad's probably because of me working the system lol.

i got that... after reading it about 3 times. please use punctuation and etc... that was so ****in confusing.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (nfx)*

So....ummm.....you get it in yet?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Sorry it was 2am I had just got off of a 16hr shift and the old noodle wasn't working that well.


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

It's in... just drove back from CT to ME, and I must say I'm happy with it. I'll give some more details later, when I'm not so worn out.


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

Please do








I'll host some vids of yours if your willing to record any. 
TY


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

I already have one vid, although short, but I've got dreamhost so I have more space and bandwidth than I know what to do with  


_Modified by evandude at 4:20 PM 6-13-2005_


----------



## 2.slow_noob (Jun 11, 2005)

When can we expect to see some dyno numbers?


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (2.slow_noob)*

I just picked up a boost gauge kit from 42dd, so I will at least get some boost numbers before long. dyno might have to wait until my credit card recovers a little more from the $2k hit of the charger


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

And I finally threw together a simple page for the whole thing.
http://www.eegeek.net/jetta


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

very nice, that engine bay looks sick with the black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (evandude)*

how long did it take you to do this?


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

about 7 hours. As i mentioned on the website, we had some troubles that made it take longer... if we had better luck with little things, then it could have been under 5 hours easily, I think.
installing and removing the charger 6-7 times to get the rear mount adjusted right was a pain, and stripping the threads out of a hole in the engine block for the other mount was also a big pain. Not to mention, it was in the 80's and 90's the whole time where we were, and high humidity.
However, I wouldn't say it was hard. even 7 hours doesn't seem all that bad, I mean it was pretty much done in one day, I just did the chip the next morning and it was ready to roll.


----------



## x98myers7 (Apr 8, 2005)

ok, so you've been driving on it a few days now.
first impressions? any hiccups? does it result in a permanent CEL light? are new injectors and a longer acessory belt included with the kit (i couldn't tell from your pics)?
i've made up my mind that this is the route i'm going for my daily driver.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (x98myers7)*

no, you won't get a CEL
no, you keep your stock injectors
yes, a longer belt is included in the kit


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

what he said. the kit comes with everything, right down to nuts, bolts, loctite, and grease. just need tools.
only hiccups have been A) squeaky belt (seems to be going away as it breaks in) and B) rattling exhaust manifold (only because the added vibration made the existing issue louder... but i'm cutting it off soon anyway)
put my boost gauge on today... 9 pounds of boost at redline!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (evandude)*

Very nice work... love your wheels as well...


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

True, very clean car!
Enjoy the added power! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger kit pics (evandude)*








hows th neuspeed kit workin out for you, looks good


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

thanks guys, appreciate the feedback.








I love the kit so far, it's so nice to have the extra power there when you need it.
The wheels are motegi RT5, 16x7 with mastercraft avenger ZHP 205/50/16's on them. I got the wheels, with a full set of tuner lugs and two of those tires (nearly new) for $275 locally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

very nice, i only see 7 psi at redline with the 2.8"...that's awesome that you are seeing 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have a rattle too but i still haven't been able to diagnose where it's coming from and it usually sounds like from 3-4k rpm. i think it might be my heatshield as well and the rocking of the charger adds to the rattle. do you experience this too?


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

it just barely makes it to 9, i'd say that within the practical RPM range, it's more like 7 or 8 as expected.
my rattle is very easy to pinpoint... i just opened the hood and tweaked the throttle actuator until I got it to rattle, and it was pretty obvious it was the exhaust manifold heat shield, you could hear it loudly from there, and you could see it start vibrating.


_Modified by evandude at 5:59 PM 6-19-2005_


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

yeah, unfortunately i'm drive by wire so i will have to get a friend to rev it up for me while i listen for the rattle. are there any downsides to just removing the heat shield?


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

I searched on it when it started happening, and found the general consensus to be "rip it off"... according to the many people who have done it, there are generally no problems... and i talked with a tech at neuspeed and he said to try to damp the vibrations if i could, otherwise, just rip it off.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (evandude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evandude* »_I searched on it when it started happening, and found the general consensus to be "rip it off"... according to the many people who have done it, there are generally no problems... and i talked with a tech at neuspeed and he said to try to damp the vibrations if i could, otherwise, just rip it off.

evandude, thanks for bringing this thread up. Been wanting one of these for a while.
5-7 hours to install - not bad!
So how is it pulling on the highway? 4th and 5th gears?
Looking to get my jetta to pull much stronger in the upper gears as I do 100 miles of driving M-F.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

It will take a little more than 5-7 hrs.or at least mine did I took my time to make sure everything was done right.I did mine over a 2 day period just read the instructions al the way through first get what extra materials that are needed and do it right.


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

I think the highway is where it shines the most. and I think that giving the car a little more pull during normal driving is more what the kit is all about, rather than making it fast at launches.
there's definitely a lot more power there when you go to pass someone on the highway.


----------



## matt3846 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (evandude)*

Looks nice. Makes me want to do it mine... which is also a 99 Wolfsburg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
--Matt


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (evandude)*

Thanks evandude.
I ask because usually I have fun blowing people off on the highway and some green Audi S4 who I was having fun with immediately lauched from 100 mph to whatever and left me in the friggin dust (from a 100mph starting point).
I could not catch up to him. So some more power on the highway for that occasionally Autobahn action would be great.
How does it pull in the upper gears?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

If you want the kinda power to try and keep up with an S4 and want a S/C, you might want to look at the Stage 2 kit from BBM. Plus a few other goodies....


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Okay but I have 166K miles on her.
Is she too old and aren't those kits more in the $2500 range?


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

yes, the BBM kits are a little more expensive, but you gotta pay to play... especially if you want to play with an S4








and I think the neuspeed kit is probably a little more gentle on the car for those older engines...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (evandude)*

I would have absolutely no hesitation running the NS kit whatsoever on my *daily driver* A3 (which I do not mod as a policy). I personally have no confidence in any other forced induction kit out there yet...
For playing with the higher power cars, the Lysholm charged Cabby comes in handy over the weekends







I did find a problem with it this past weekend...while toying with one of those new Mk4 GTIs on the freeway. The A1 windshield wipers start to fly/lift up off the windshield at a speed that is rather much past the speed limit


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

So on higher mileage daily driver, NS kit or not?


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

all depends on the engines conditions.....
if you put desiel in a bran new car, run it on half a quart of oil at 6000 rpm all day long, do u really think it would still be okay even tho its "new"


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't see why they relocate the air intake back to the passenger side. Why not shove a filter on a stick behind/infront the battery?
Looking good though...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MK3NORTH)*

Neuspeeds original idea was to make the kit look like a factory part . . . this way it is very low maintenance, Basically any part that breaks is still a VW part unless it is the actual charger or the belt.
I on the other had did exactly what you said . . . my intake is routed to my drivers side fender and the battery is located in the trunk . . . if Evan woudn't mind hosting them I can send him some good pictures of my current setup.


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I on the other had did exactly what you said . . . my intake is routed to my drivers side fender and the battery is located in the trunk . . . if Evan woudn't mind hosting them I can send him some good pictures of my current setup.

check your email.


_Modified by evandude at 5:35 AM 7-6-2005_


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_So on higher mileage daily driver, NS kit or not?

Im putting mine on my car saturday night. I have 150k miles on it all the last 60,00 miles are modded miles and I drive the poop out of my car all day every day. I live in AZ where ambient daytime air temp is currently around 112 degrees so If I make it a week I think you are all good with 120-150k miles on your car. Granted I do very regular maintnence and did a CR check and the readings all came out within 3psi of what the Bently states as factory new. But I think milage is a little over rated in engine wear Ive seen it more in suspension, mounts, noises, etc.
Also my Rabbit which still resides in MA had 188K miles on it and was driven hard as crap too and was fine if you take care of your car it should take care of you.
But I am REALLY scared of this heat non-intercooled. well good pre-turbo experiment.

_Modified by Dubweiser 2.0 at 9:55 PM 7-6-2005_


_Modified by Dubweiser 2.0 at 2:57 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*

Here are some of mine . . . 
Original Setup








Cold Air








Gauge Pod








Thanks Evandude


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

How much boost do you make with the 2.6 polley?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (boogie2.0)*

average I'd say about 5-6 max about 10 . . . sometimes 11-12 on cold winter nights.


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

and just for comparison, with the stock 2.8" pulley, although I have reached about 8-9 lbs (just barely) on a good day, on an average summer day on the highway I am lucky to get 4, and would be thrilled to get much over 5. it stays pretty much constant across the RPM range especially when it's hot.


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (evandude)*

so the get up and go is pretty good then? I already have a k&n, 2.25 mandrel bent cat back magnaflow, and a relly good set of coils. I'm getting this kit if enough people tell me its worth the money over a turbo setup. I know a turbo kit can start at 3K so..... I dont know


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

the get up and go is a lot better than stock. personally I would be a little hesitant to turbo because I wouldn't want to drop QUITE that much money into a 2.slow... I'd much rather put money into a newer VR6 when I can afford to buy one. but for the time being, the 2.slow is all I have so I wanted to make the most of it.
and since it's 2/3 the price of the average turbo kit, and is easily installed in a single day, and has a reputation of being rock-solid reliable, it was a much better choice for me. if I craved really high HP, i would have just saved my money for a VR first







but instead I have a big upgrade over stock, that wasn't a huge pain to put in, and it's something i shouldn't have any trouble reselling on the 'tex for a decent amount if I ever sell the car.


_Modified by evandude at 7:54 AM 7-9-2005_


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (evandude)*

So how are all of the Nuespeed supercharger newbies loving their SCs?
Did it really add another 50 whp?
Feedback please as I'd trying to decide on a TT 260 cam for a NS SC soon or a TT 266 cam skipping the NS SC altogether.


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

well mine has been on my car for about 3 years(sick sick sick) although it just went to eaton to have the nose bearing replaced. evandude when you bought yours for 1995.99 the chip was included in that?????????? my chip was a seperate purchase so i am a little proturbed but let's do some pics!!!
HERE'S 
MINE!


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

yep, mine came with a chip. Well, they forgot the chip when they sent me the kit, but I got in touch and they overnighted it to me. (the chip was listed in the "parts included with the kit" in the instructions) I didn't think the car would even run right (without throwing CEL's) without a chip...
you sure yours wasn't SUPPOSED to come with a chip?


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

no b/c on neuspeed.com it says that the chip is required you 3rd partied yours though right?
my stuff all came from neuspeed and it reads like a catalog here's what you want parts wise when you are done( iwould replace alot of the word neuspeed with dietrich if i were you though)
Neuspeed Supercharger
Neuspeed Supercharger Underdrive Pulley 
Neuspeed Fuel Pressure Regulator 
Neuspeed 280º cam 
Neuspeed Adjustable Cam Gear 
Neuspeed Cold Air Intake 
Neuspeed Cat back Exhaust 
Neuspeed P-Flow
Neuspeed Performance Chip
Neuspeed Short Throw Shifter
Neuspeed Counter-Balanced Shift Rod
Neuspeed Front Tie Bar 
Neuspeed Rear Tie Bar 
Neuspeed Lower Front Sway Bar 
Neuspeed Lower Rear Sway Bar 
Neuspeed Sport Lowering Springs Front 1.75" & Rear 1.5"
Neuspeed Floor Mats
Neuspeed Billet Pedals 
Neuspeed Billet Oil Cap 
RPI-Equipped Port & Polish Head w/ Schrick valves + springs 
Custom Big Bore Throttle Body 
Bosal Header 
TechTonics free flow Cat. 
Stainless Steel Hose & Colored Vacuum Hose 
N2 Clutch 
Jackson Gearbox 
Quaife Limited Slip Differential 
Ventus HRII Tires
TSW "RIB" 17x7's
Brembo Cross Drilled Rotors
EBC "Green Stuff" Brake Pads 
Momo Shift knob & leather boot 
Folatec Painted Calipers 
Momo E-brake and leather boot 
Autometer Carbon fiber dual pillar 
Autometer Carbon fiber Vacuum /Boost Gauge 
Autometer Carbon fiber Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge 
see if i'm right about boost...
here's my guess (if you went with the stock pulley) 4psi underdrive 7psi don't go above 8psi w/out changing your pistons and plugs or.....BOOM!!!
mine boosts 11psi and is almost too much to hold onto sometimes!
in fact you wanna just buy mine?

_Modified by JeddaIIBock at 11:23 AM 7-28-2005_


_Modified by JeddaIIBock at 11:31 AM 7-28-2005_


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

I bought my kit from namotorsports...
however it's no different than direct from neuspeed...
the chip is just part of the kit. guess it must not have been when you bought yours... here's the item description from the neuspeed site:
Convert your normally aspirated 2.0L engine to forced induction with NEUSPEED's supercharger kit. You'll see up to a 50% increase in horsepower and up to 55% more torque. Plus, everything you need to complete the job is included in our kit -- even a full color 17 page installation manual. This kit mates seamlessly onto your 2.0L engine without compromising drivability. *The secret is NEUSPEED's special supercharger P-Chip.* The result is a quick, smooth transition onto boost, and quick acceleration all the way to redline.
also, download the instruction manual from their site and the second item on the "kit contents" list is "Neuspeed P-Chip" (for both the OBDI and OBDII versions)


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (evandude)*

no doubt maybe enuff people cried about it
that's cool though it saves hassle yeah mine is about 3 years old i was having a flashback when i saw yours all new and shiny although mine isn't filthy by any stretch
in fact when i took it off tuesday i only got one finger dirty and that was the grease from the destroyed nose bearing
they are pretty good about warranties too as long as you don't ask them to go one day over although mine is 2.75 months out of warranty and the shipping is the only cost i have to incur to have the rotor group replaced it's going to eaton right now and my poor car she runs not..................( this statement is to be retracted I give HUGE PROPS to Fast Eddie(my dad) for driving me a factory intake manifold from bedford to pittsburgh) (that's a 2 hour drive) the jetta she rides once more. i still want my charger back though my motor looks like $h1t w/out it.
(i've also given neuspeed about $7500 though and my car is on their site so i was really proturbed @ first when they wouldn't warranty it, and threatened to revoke their right to use my car for ad purposes all was fine after that.)
_Modified by JeddaIIBock at 11:40 AM 7-28-2005_

_Modified by JeddaIIBock at 12:12 AM 7-29-2005_


_Modified by JeddaIIBock at 12:12 AM 7-29-2005_


----------



## jetta man dan (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (JeddaIIBock)*

Out of curiosity any of you guys have any videos? I read the post but mite of missed them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (jetta man dan)*

i have one somewhere of me hitting 2nd too hard in a powerbrake and smoking an N2 clutch (still never got to live that one down)
i have some somewhere of a first to third smoking too with 6" breaks for shifting! i'll get one up when i get the other computers back up and see which one it is on...

oh yeah anyone wanna buy some computers???


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

JeddaIIBock, what kind of power are you making? Looks nice for the neuspeed setup!


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Das Vdub)*

i honestly don't know i have never had it on the rack. i was told when it went to the import nationals in carlisle in '04 (before it became modified madness) that it was like 237 or something like that @ the wheels


_Modified by JeddaIIBock at 9:44 AM 7-29-2005_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (JeddaIIBock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeddaIIBock* »_
........Neuspeed 280º cam 

a 280 cam for FI, how does that work ? thought u want nothing a 260 ?


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

237 to the wheels with the neuspeed charger only boosting to 11? And with that few of mods I find that hard to believe. And I also agree on the 280 cam size, that should be WAY to big for FI.


----------



## jetta man dan (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Das Vdub)*

One more question what is your guys average MPG with the charger?


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (jetta man dan)*

stock otherwise, mid 20's at best.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JeddaIIBock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeddaIIBock* »_ i was told when it went to the import nationals in carlisle in '04 (before it became modified madness) that it was like 237 or something like that @ the wheels


LMAO


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

yeh no meanin to burst your bubble. But you aren't making 237 at the engine let alone at the wheels . . . .
I have dynoed at 150 whp and 160 wtq. I am sure others have had more power than me since they have had more mods, but definately wouldn't expect 237.

MY MPG on the highway can be at the highest I've ever seen 27 mpg. If I romp on it constantly I'll drop down to about 20 maybe even 18.


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Here's mine at waterfest














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (isavwredgli)*

Nice ride man!
Where did you get that grill?


----------



## jetta man dan (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Thanks for info beofre on MPG with the charger, One more question with stock motor and stock charger kit with lets say the 2.8 pulley, what kind of numbers are you guys making at the track? (1/4 mile)


----------



## iceguy (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (jetta man dan)*

Here was mine


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*

you can use a longer duration for the heavier lift (which is about .470") something that isn't an exact # but all you need is an adjustable cam gear set to about 3 degrees btdc and it still idles smooth ALTHOUGH being that the charger is in ventura and i have a factory manifold on there now it lopes so bad you would think that you were in a v8. tach is still solid though


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (JeddaIIBock)*

Great write up! Here's mines!
























Installation Pictures
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/335231/3


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (evandude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evandude* »_stock otherwise, mid 20's at best.

Man, I'm averaging 33-34 mpg with 60/40 highway/city driving with a serious lead foot.
What is your mileage now?


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

Can someone please post the parts list from their NS SC kit - OBD I in particular please.
Seems that some contain chips and some don't. But want the entire parts list for a used purchase please.


----------



## SDvDubs (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

Do you need to buy anything else to handle that boost (engine internals?) , besides the Neuspeed S/C kit, or does it include EVERYTHING you need?
I was told that you would need a new clutch is that true?


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (SDvDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDvDubs* »_Do you need to buy anything else to handle that boost (engine internals?) , besides the Neuspeed S/C kit, or does it include EVERYTHING you need?
I was told that you would need a new clutch is that true?

*NO*
The kit has been designed as a stand alone.
Aquamist is nice but not necessary.
Should get most 2.0Ls in the 135 whp range.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

any quarter mile times?


----------



## rizal (Sep 19, 2004)

can any of u guys post your 1/4 times? ??? any 2.0 supercharger people.....


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (rizal)*

I've gotten a 15.2 with a 2.2 60ft I beleive it was. This was about 2 years ago. Assuming same power as my dyno that was 150 whp 160 wtq.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_any quarter mile times?

With 135-40 whp?


----------



## rizal (Sep 19, 2004)

wow thats pretty good im still deciding wether to purchase a supercharger if my 2.0 is automatic lol


----------



## GSGolf 15 (Nov 29, 2005)

uhhhh ya! i'm questioning the same thing...my friend (w/ a gti) told me a 2.0 especially a/t probably couldn't handle a supercharger. but i'd like to get one myself,for my golf. (randomly) what's an opinion on engine swap from a vw...? could a vr6 be done, or what?


----------



## SDvDubs (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (GSGolf 15)*

What is reccomended to run the S/C kit at full potential?
Pulleys?
Neuspeed P-flow intake?
cams...ect.?

Is there any special maintanence for it? 
Thanks!


----------



## PFunk242 (Sep 14, 2005)

Pulleys would not be reccomended they will make the S/C turn slower, Intake would help but a P-Flow (even w/ a heat sheild) would just be sucking hot air that would be made even hotter by the S/C, Cams would also help but i am not sure if many are out there for a boosted 2.0 
A good port and pollish and watter injection would also help out alott.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (PFunk242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFunk242* »_Pulleys would not be reccomended they will make the S/C turn slower, Intake would help but a P-Flow (even w/ a heat sheild) would just be sucking hot air that would be made even hotter by the S/C, Cams would also help but i am not sure if many are out there for a boosted 2.0 
A good port and pollish and watter injection would also help out alott.


you make me wont the eip turbo even more


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (SDvDubs)*

you find everything here








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=194518


----------



## PFunk242 (Sep 14, 2005)

An eip turob would be the same thing excp for the underdive pulleys would still work but also still wouldn't be recomended.


----------

